# Community Resource Officer (CRO) - Patrol Officer Framingham State



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Resource Officer (CRO) - Patrol Officer*
Framingham State University 
in Framingham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/25/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Framingham State University is a vibrant comprehensive liberal arts institution located in the MetroWest suburbs of Boston, which integrates an academically challenging liberal arts education with workforce preparation programs. Founded in 1839, FSU enrolls about 4,000 undergraduates and 1,200 graduate and professional students. FSU offers 35 bachelor's degrees with 55 specialized concentrations, 63 minors, and 26 master's degree programs, in a highly personalized teaching environment. Our community takes pride in empowering student success by providing a superior education, leading research and innovation opportunities, and a strong first-year experience.
At FSU, we are deeply committed to inclusive excellence, encouraging a supportive, diverse and collaborative learning environment, and providing culturally relevant education. We are honored that our commitment earned FSU six Higher Education Excellence in Diversity (HEED) Awards from INSIGHT Into Diversity and that we are the only public institution in Massachusetts recognized in 2018, 2019, and 2020. FSU is designated as an emerging Hispanic-Serving Institution by the Hispanic Association of Colleges and Universities and also belongs to the Howard Hughes Medical Institute (HHMI) Inclusive Excellence community, providing national leadership in science education and exploring strategies that will lead to more inclusive science education. We encourage applications from those who share our commitment to promoting a diverse, welcoming, and inclusive community.
Our founding motto, LIVE TO THE TRUTH, was said at the end of each class by beloved first principal, Cyrus Peirce, who sought to discover and teach "truth in theory and principle...truth in spirit and motive...truth in manner and form...truth intellectual and truth moral." Principal Bagnall found this motto "speaks of sincerity of spirit...of intensity of effort, of resolution to succeed, of joy in achievement." LIVE TO THE TRUTH continues to guide our institution in practice and endeavor. If you share in this quest for truth and a commitment to living it fully, make the next chapter of your career the best chapter at Framingham State University.
Learn more about our career opportunities at www.framingham.edu/careers.
*Job Description:*
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:
Community Resource Officer, officially classified as Campus/University Police Officer I (CPO I), is available in the University Police Department. We seek experienced officer to provide flexible, responsive, high quality community policing.
University Police Officers patrol campus buildings, grounds, and properties used, owned and leased by Framingham State University. Enforce State Laws, University policies, rules & regulations; investigate crimes, accidents, complaints, provide first aid and emergency First Responder medical assistance, as well as handle other tasks as directed. Prepare concise and complete reports; direct traffic, staff post when necessary, handle confidential and sensitive information; and perform other duties as assigned by Chief of Police, and superior officers . University Police Officers interact frequently with students, faculty, staff, visitors and the general public. University Police officers are required to carry a University issued firearm while on duty. This position is considered "essential personnel" and requires you to report for duty when requested.
The Community Resource Officer will be assigned to a flexible rotating schedule to meet the needs of the community.

University Police Officers must exercise clear quick thinking in emergencies and perform related work as required, establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others, deal tactfully with others, interact with people who are under physical and or emotional distress, follow oral and written instructions, and be willing to work nights, weekends, holidays and report for duty at any time when emergencies arise
SUPERVISION EXERCISED:

None
SUPERVISION RECEIVED:

Chief of University Police, Deputy Chief of University Police, and Sergeant of University Police
EXAMPLES OF SPECIFIC DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:
In addition to the duties and responsibilities outlined within the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Human Resources Class Specification (link: http://www.mass.edu/shared/classifications/specspers/Campus Police Officer.doc), the following are specific to the position of Community Resource Officer:

Establishing partnerships with students, faculty and staff;
Visiting residence halls on a daily basis, days, evenings, nights and weekends to assist with addressing quality of life issues and build positive relationships with students and staff within residence halls;
Develop and present educational crime prevention programs to include Sexual Assault and Title IX, Domestic Violence, Active Threat, Campus Safety protocols, University police services, assist residence life with floor meetings to address ongoing concerns, liaison University Police Services to the resident community;
Coordinate and conduct residence hall safety drills and exercises with various departments on campus;
Prepare articles and power point presentations, on campus safety topics and deliver these programs as a lead instructor through public speaking engagements;
Address concerns about campus safety, liaison request with Facilities Department and Residence life for maintenance repairs that effect safety.
Ability to attend and participate in community events, evenings, days, weekends etc.
WORKING CONDITIONS:
This position may require the officer to work in various conditions including extreme weather. The officer may be required to stand or sit for extended periods of time. The officer may walk or drive in a vehicle for extended periods of time.
*Requirements:*
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:
Preference will be given to candidates who meet the following additional qualifications:

Graduate of full time Municipal Police Academy Training certified and approved by the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) (or equivalent, as determined by the Chief of Police & MPTC).
Candidates eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under Chapter 22C, Section 63, Chapter 15A, Section 22, Chapter 73, Section 18, without additional training;
Strong Interpersonal skills
Knowledge of police procedures and practices, the law of arrest and criminal procedures.
Strong written and oral communication skills and the ability to prepare written reports.
Requirements to Maintain Appointment:

Annual in service trainings will be required.
Specialized training will be required.
The selected candidate may also be required to successfully complete the Full Time Special State Police Basic Recruit Academy or the Full Time M.P.T.C Basic Recruit Academy to include basic recruit firearms training in order to remain in the position.
Officers failing to receive a warrant from the State Police, to serve as a Special State Police Officer or who may have their warrants suspended during their employment will be subject to dismissal from employment.
A failure to maintain a license to carry a firearm and/or a valid driver's license will subject officers to dismissal.
Officers whose police appointment applications are pending will be assigned duties that do not require police authority.
Candidates who are bilingual in English and Spanish or English and Portuguese are strongly encouraged to apply.
*Additional Information:*
This is a full-time, non-exempt, benefits-eligible position in the American Federation of State, County, and Municipal Employees (AFSCME) bargaining unit at the rank of Campus Police Officer I. The bi-weekly compensation rate is (Grade 15, Step 1) $1,785.03 (before training) and (Grade 16, Step 1) $1,881.53 (after training).
This position will not be assigned to the patrol division. The schedule may vary week to week depending on Community Outreach Programs that are being delivered. Candidate must be able to commit to a flexible work schedule that serves the needs of the position and the University.
Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sexual offender record checks on recommended finalists prior to final employment for all positions.
Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.
Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.
It is the policy of Framingham State University that all employees be fully vaccinated against COVID-19, including booster if eligible, before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by FSU, to be verified after a verbal offer of employment has been accepted, and before employment begins. Prospective employees may submit a request for a medical or religious exemption to the COVID-19 vaccination requirement to Human Resources. Furthermore, FSU employees must wear a mask inside campus buildings.
*Application Instructions:*
Candidates must apply online by submitting:

Cover Letter,
Resume/CV,
Equity and Inclusion Statement*
Names and contact information for three (3) professional references.
*The Equity and Inclusion Statement is an opportunity for candidates to discuss professional skills, experience and/or willingness to engage in activities that would enhance the university's efforts to promote a diverse, equitable, and inclusive community. Equity and inclusion statements will be considered as part of a transparent and comprehensive review of candidate application materials.
For full consideration, application materials must be received by June 10, 2022. However, applications may continue to be reviewed until the position is filled.
Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.
Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confi


----------

